# Flor de Oliva???



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

I have been waiting for someone to post this thread, and finally decided to myself.

Maybe the Flor de Oliva is a no brainer, but for those who haven't smoked it, get out there and try it.

This is our bundle cigar, it is a long filler, premium cigar. 

A lot of bundles are seconds, or overruns. In our case, our bundles were the very first cigar we produced. Overseas this cigar is in a box. Only in the US is this in a bundle.

The Flor de Oliva is the best selling bundle in the industry.

Go Smoke it!

Just had to make this post...sorry!


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

what's a bundle of these cost? they sound good!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Sam, I appreciate your thread...I would like to give it a try. Thank you for the info.


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

ahh, they sell these on famous-smoke, and I am thinking of getting a 5er of these. When my cigar funds renew at the months end


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

These are a very nice smoke, but they are a bit mild for my tastes. I'd say they are a solid medium flavor. But there wont be any construction problems or anything wrong with the appearance, these sticks are well made and a great value.

Sam any chance of getting a line thats a solid full strength?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

i would have posted about these but i didnt search i just assumed it would have been one of the first in this fourum. the natural robustos and maduro torpedos are some of if not the best bundle cigars you could buy.


----------



## Steve D-cl (Apr 3, 2007)

I like 'em - especially the torpedo format. Wish the coronas were easier to find around here (yeah, I know I can find 'em in the mail order places but I try not to do too much mail order)


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

My local B&M has tons of thesse in stock. They are a medium/mild ish. The Maduro is my fave. The Gold's however have a nice flavor for being pretty mild.


----------



## SandPiper (May 10, 2007)

I like them, as well. I have two friends who love them dearly. I have tried the original and maduro versions (churchill and torpedo), and have absolutely no complaint whatsoever. I know one guy who only smokes that giant 10" X 66 ring. One of the best bangs for the buck out there. They (churchills) can be had online for about $35/bundle, but I would guess average price is about $45-50. An outstanding value...


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

*Great Smoke*

I think this cigar, in all wrappers, is better than most $5+ smokes! A must try!


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

I agree with all who said they're very good smokes, and I'd say better then many in a higher price range.

They're my go-to golf course smoke. Nice but not expensive so that you're peeved if it goes out.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

My favorite value cigar - give them a little age and they are fantastic.


----------



## SandPiper (May 10, 2007)

Anybody know any place that sells something like a sampler that includes all 4 versions of the Flor de Oliva (Original, Maduro, Gold, Corojo)? I've really liked the two I've tried (Original & Maduro), and I'd like to give the others a try, without picking up whole bundles to do it. Well, buying 50 more cigars wouldn't bother me THAT badly! But, I'd rather pick which one I liked best, then buy 50 (or 100) of that one...


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

SandPiper said:


> Anybody know any place that sells something like a sampler that includes all 4 versions of the Flor de Oliva (Original, Maduro, Gold, Corojo)? I've really liked the two I've tried (Original & Maduro), and I'd like to give the others a try, without picking up whole bundles to do it. Well, buying 50 more cigars wouldn't bother me THAT badly! But, I'd rather pick which one I liked best, then buy 50 (or 100) of that one...


Shoot me a PM my B&M sells them as singles. I can send one of each to you!!!


----------



## SandPiper (May 10, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Shoot me a PM my B&M sells them as singles. I can send one of each to you!!!


OR...seeing as how I live (almost) local to you, why don't we pick a day and I'll see if I can schedule some time in your neck of the woods...maybe a meet & greet/herf at your B&M? I probably won't be in that area in the immediate future, but in the coming weeks for sure.


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

ok, you've all convinced me... i'm about to order a bundle of the maduro torpedos. looking forward to seeing just how good these guys really are. :biggrin:


----------



## Brian D.-cl (May 23, 2007)

I can get the gold, classic, and maduro bundle FDOs around here, but nobody locally (to me that's within 100 miles) seems to be carrying the corojo version. They are the best of the RedWhiteBlue labeled Olivas, noticeably stronger but still s-m-o-o-t-h.

Sam L., am I the only one who's smokin' the corojos here in OhiTuckIana?


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Great looking cigars. What is the going price


----------



## Brian D.-cl (May 23, 2007)

Lawdaug_1, obviously Sam Leccia can better answer your question, but in B&M stores here the RedWhiteBlue label bundle Olivas go for $2-$3 or so per stick depending on size and wrapper choice. Of course you buy the whole bundle there's generally a discount, and some on-line vendors do even better on the prices because they sell so well.


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

Brian D. said:


> Lawdaug_1, obviously Sam Leccia can better answer your question, but in B&M stores here the RedWhiteBlue label bundle Olivas go for $2-$3 or so per stick depending on size and wrapper choice. Of course you buy the whole bundle there's generally a discount, and some on-line vendors do even better on the prices because they sell so well.


I'm getting the "G" for $3 at my local, nummy!


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

*New Cigar from Oliva*

Being introduced at RTDA this year.

I don't have all the information on this cigar I am smoking, but once again Flor De Oliva has done a really nice job. It is a fuller bodied cigar than most of theirs yet smooth and flavorful. Nice 52 ring gage, well constructed, with an excellent draw, and an even burn.


----------



## 597 (May 11, 2007)

Flor de Oliva are great cigars, and at a very good price (about $2.00 a stick)


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Yep now Im going to try some


----------



## ashauler (May 11, 2007)

The FdO maduro and corojo are my daily smokes.....have been smoking them for months and have yet to get a bad one. Absolutely no plugs...burn problems...off flavors...nothing. IMHO, this is the best all around value line there is. Whenever I just can't make up my mind while surveying the humi.....I just grab a Fdo and head for the deck...never disappointed.


----------



## slcraiders (Apr 12, 2006)

Love these. Fantastic burn and draw. Beautiful ash. Great flavor that strengthens midway through. I need to try the maduro now.


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

You cannot go wrong with Flor de Olivas. Great taste, inexpensive, quality smoke time.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Brian D. said:


> I can get the gold, classic, and maduro bundle FDOs around here, but nobody locally (to me that's within 100 miles) seems to be carrying the corojo version. They are the best of the RedWhiteBlue labeled Olivas, noticeably stronger but still s-m-o-o-t-h.
> 
> Sam L., am I the only one who's smokin' the corojos here in OhiTuckIana?


In general Corojo wrappers are not a huge seller in the US, for any cigar manufacturer...

The FDO corojo is a great smoke...under-priced.


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

Well Sam thanks to your thread I dug down deep in the cooler and retrieved a FDO maddie from some time ago and fired her up yesterday. Great construction, razor sharp burn, perfect draw and wonderful aroma. Sadly it had mellowed and become a mild smoke. Good smoke but just not my cup o' tea anymore. Now the MB III is the shiznit brudda!!!!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Whoa now! Save it for the Octagon! Difference of opinion and that is what makes us all manly men! Enuff of that! Nothing to see here..move along.


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

bigpoppapuff said:


> uhhhh...you're wrong...talk to christian eiroa (camacho)...he'll set you straight...


...and one Jose "Pepin" Garcia!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Personally, I prefer the maduro's... <G> Let those other guys have all the corojo's, but send all the maduro's straight to Texas!


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Sam,

The B&M that I frequent in Arlington carries all the FDO boxes and bundles with the maduro probably being the favorite, and the corojo being numero dos.
I like corojo, but prefer criollo and/or cameroon. Hell, I like 'em all!


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

I like pudding.


----------



## robdfan13 (Apr 21, 2007)

i LOVE corojo
if every cigar maker used corojo i would be so happy, rather than those damn maddies you see everyone smoking!
just cant get into maddies, just not me


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> In general Corojo wrappers are not a huge seller in the US, for any cigar manufacturer...
> 
> The FDO corojo is a great smoke...under-priced.


I am proud to say I am not in the "In General" crowd with the FDO corojo outselling any other FDO bundle I carry. From a retailer stand point, it is costly to dedicate precious shelf space to product that is continually backordered.


----------



## Scarecrow (May 30, 2007)

The Flor de Oliva is a great cigar. For a quick 30-45 minute smoke, try the Serie G. A little torpedo shaped cigar that is a great quick smoke to get you by on your lunch hour till you can get home for that nice relaxful 2 hr cigar you've been craving.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Scarecrow said:


> The Flor de Oliva is a great cigar. For a quick 30-45 minute smoke, try the Serie G. A little torpedo shaped cigar that is a great quick smoke to get you by on your lunch hour till you can get home for that nice relaxful 2 hr cigar you've been craving.


I just smoked one this morning. They never seem to disappoint.


----------



## robdfan13 (Apr 21, 2007)

i had one today
the robusto corojo
toasty, woody, and a little spice, so not really my style, since i prefer earthy and spicy only


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

A co-worker (I didn't even knew he smoked cigars) is giving me a couple. He swears by them.


----------



## Craig (Jun 10, 2007)

*Got to agree*

Flor de Oliva is my go to bargain cigar for sure. I can get most sizes for $2.00-$2.50 here in Austin.

Craig


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Posted my kudos for these "everyday" sticks on a different thread. I prefer the maduros and always try to keep some in the humi.


----------



## Nittany (Jun 9, 2007)

How would you say that these differ from from the regular (higher end) boxed Oliva line (serie G, O, S)? I'm a newbie to Oliva. I bought a sampler box of the higher stuff recently but haven't tried them yet. I'm looking forward to it though since I've been hearing great things about them.


----------



## Tommy boy (Jun 11, 2007)

I always have the FdO in my humidor.


----------



## ashauler (May 11, 2007)

The FdO's, imho, are great low-cost smokes. I too always have some of the maduro's and corojo's in the humi. As far as comparing them to the G-O-Special S's.......the FdO's are not as complex, and being a bundled cigar the construction is, while very good, a little more variable and sometimes you run into soft spots or burn issues...but not enough of them to affect the value in general,at least for me.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

*Churchill Maduro*

I smoked a Churchill Maduro last night during the rain storm. A friend of mine was with me and could not beleive that for only $2.00 this cigar was so tasty and burned very well. Of course we both tasted differnt things. I caught hints of coffee and my friend caught hints of grapes. My fiance' caught tastes of barley and wheat like in a fine beer. It's great to have a budgeted cigar that tastes so well.


----------



## Beerlord (Jun 29, 2007)

SMoke more FDO Bundles than I can count and alwasy have some on hand. Tehy are better than anythign a certain cigar "family" makes at any price.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I find this to be a great cigar to give out the guys that want a cigar but have no idea what they're smoking. They find it to be a great cigar and I'm not out a lot of money.

More importantly, I find this to be a great tasting cigar for only 2 or 3 bucks. I've never had a bad one. You'll always find a handful in my humi.


----------



## cigarsmoka-cl (Jul 31, 2007)

Being new around here I was actually going to make a thread about this one. I should have known better - This is a great stick for the price. Especially when you have work to do and can't concentrate on the smoke so much. I gotta give it up for the Flor de Oliva lines!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

My local shoppe has these and I finally picked-up 2 of each. I was very surprised by the gold and the torpedo (only two I've tried so far) 

Excellent medium flavor, good/even burn, and probably the best I've tasted for $3. I'll easily buy different bundles once I buy a larger humidor.:biggrin:


----------



## lifeslittleobserver (Jun 26, 2007)

How 'bout a FdO Cammie, maybe?


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I've got to see who carries them locally. Tommy and Brian does The Party Source carry these?


----------



## Brian D.-cl (May 23, 2007)

Hello Jack. The Party Source carries much of the FDO line, but not the bundles, although they used to. (Bug Chris and Eric to bring 'em back though, there's always hope!) 

In SW Ohio, Jungle Jim's out on Rt. 4 in Fairfield has some of the lines. Better selection is at Carrousel Tobacco in Roselawn, 8001 Reading Rd. I think it is. (BTW that's my local place to buy and "hang out".)

If you're in the Dayton/Beavercreek area, place up there on New Germany-Trebein Rd. called The Wharf has the best Oliva selection in the region I'd venture to guess.

Across the river, Cork 'n' Bottle in Covington--right by the I-75 bridge and Willy's restaurant--have two or three sizes of the bundles. 

Now that I've spilled the beans, make me proud and report back where you shopped, sir.


----------



## Chewer D-cl (Jan 14, 2008)

I just felt the need to bump this thread, being that the Flor De Oliva line is my favorite bargain smoke. I want to see other peoples opinions on these. I mean for $2.00 a stick you can't beat it.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I agree, they are all great smokes for the money. I have also found that the Oliva Serie G maduro and cammie are awesome, and not too much more.
Scott


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

The FDO's and the Tampa Sweethearts are my bundled smokes. For the money, I don't think that they can be beaten. Love the maduro's in each!

CD


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> I have been waiting for someone to post this thread, and finally decided to myself.
> 
> Maybe the Flor de Oliva is a no brainer, but for those who haven't smoked it, get out there and try it.
> 
> ...


SAM IS RIGHT, THESE ARE GREAT CIGARS.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I used to smoke the Flor de Oliva Torpedo bundles all the time but kinda burnt out on them. They are an excellent cigar though...


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll give them a try.


----------



## fatboy-cl (Feb 3, 2008)

always in the humi


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I will once again say it that if you haven't tried these you owe it to yourself to give it a try. another reason I like these is I would take these to work and give them out couse everyone loved them.

On a separate note in your first post in this thread sam you said overseas they come in a box is it posible for you to post a pic of the box on here I think it would be prety cool to see.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

I picked up a couple the other day after hearing so many good things about them. I havent tried them yet, but am looking forward to it.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Best bang for the buck in the industry I would bet. You can't go wrong with anything from Oliva really...


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Best bang for the buck in the industry I would bet. You can't go wrong with anything from Oliva really...


I had a a Oliva O perfecto yesterday morning and a FDO Corojo last night (Yes, it was an Oliva day!). I came to the conclusion that I could smoke Oliva for the rest of my life and be perfectly content.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

JohnRider said:


> I had a a Oliva O perfecto yesterday morning and a FDO Corojo last night (Yes, it was an Oliva day!). I came to the conclusion that I could smoke Oliva for the rest of my life and be perfectly content.


I agree w/ ya John


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

They are a GREAT value cigar. I picked on up a long time ago and greatly enjoyed it.


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sam Leccia said:


> I have been waiting for someone to post this thread, and finally decided to myself.
> 
> Maybe the Flor de Oliva is a no brainer, but for those who haven't smoked it, get out there and try it.
> 
> ...


I'm with ya Sam. I buy bundle of the Toros and Presidentes every two weeks. I smoke the Toros in the morning and the presidentes at work. Its the best bang for your buck cigar. Tons of Flavor.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

The Flor De Oliva is a great smoke. The flavor and construction for the price is hard to beat. The natural and corojo are both great. Still working on finding a local B&M that carries the maduro. But I am sure that's a good one too.


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

it is the least expensive smoke we carry in our shop, but is much better than some we have at twice the cost. and at 1.50-2.00, you really cant go wrong, if you dont like it, you're really not out much dinero at all


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> SAM IS RIGHT, THESE ARE GREAT CIGARS.


Howard Johnson is right about Ben Johnson being right ............... oh, sorry - having a 'classic movie moment' :lol:

I just received a few of these ala pif. They are currently re-humidifying per the recommendation of the piffer. Now I want to smoke them more than ever.


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

Man I really enjoy the Sumatra Wrap on the Natural Flor De Oliva, they got a nice sweetness and cinamon spice at the start and are just smooth and balanced all the way thru. I definitely prefer sumatra to corojo, but then Im not one for the corojo wrappers, cuz they always get me in the back of the throat. Looking forward to smoking the maduro.


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

Sam Leccia said:


> I have been waiting for someone to post this thread, and finally decided to myself.
> 
> Maybe the Flor de Oliva is a no brainer, but for those who haven't smoked it, get out there and try it.
> 
> ...


The Flor is a wonderful smoke, and it's price belies it's quality.

It's my everyday go-to smoke for sure.

MB


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I had the maduro torpedo the other day with about a year or more age on it god damn was it a good cigar


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm smoking my morning toro right now. Same great Oliva taste.


----------



## BigSmokie (Mar 27, 2008)

anybody knows if the 10th anniversary of Flor de Oliva is still available?


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

The naturals are .....um......yummy! Dont really know another way to say it


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

They are a great smoke and a great price i only buy 2 bundles at a time I have cigar OCD


----------



## lifeslittleobserver (Jun 26, 2007)

When I first started smoking 3 years ago, people told me that the FdO is for beginners. It it such a good cigar I keep going back to it. I like all three versions of the cigar. After reading this thread, I think I have to light one up!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Just finish my first one very nice. no problems at all


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Smoking a toro right now.


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo (Mar 6, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> I have been waiting for someone to post this thread, and finally decided to myself.
> 
> Maybe the Flor de Oliva is a no brainer, but for those who haven't smoked it, get out there and try it.
> 
> ...


Just browsing through the posts and saw this. Thanks for the post I have been eyeballing these at the B&M but hadn't heard much about them. Think I will drop the hammer now.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Let me tell you I fell in love with these smokes.. Great every day gar. so far I have tried the Gold and the Muduro also the Corojo


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

jitzy said:


> i would have posted about these but i didnt search i just assumed it would have been one of the first in this fourum. the natural robustos and maduro torpedos are some of if not the best bundle cigars you could buy.


I ditto this message but with one change...."best bundle or best boxed cigars you could buy."
Very, very, very nice, especially the maduro torpedos.
ylo2na


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Same as everyone else. Love em!


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

WOW! Just got a bundle of the Corojo today. I couldn't wait to try one out and let them rest. Very nice smoke. These are going on my Go-2 list for sure. Now I need to try out the Gold and Maduro. Some of the thickest ash I've seen in a long time. WOW! Did I say WOW!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Lefty said:


> WOW! Just got a bundle of the Corojo today. I couldn't wait to try one out and let them rest. Very nice smoke. These are going on my Go-2 list for sure. Now I need to try out the Gold and Maduro. Some of the thickest ash I've seen in a long time. WOW! Did I say WOW!


I need another bundle of the Corojos. I wasn't too impressed when I first got them, but after a few months of rest, I went through them quickly. What difference a few months made.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I love the corojos.... great bargain stick.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

These are really good bundles. Those were my every day smokes, but just to lazy to get more. I actually liked the maduro better.


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

My problem is I'm a smoker not a collector...I never seem to get my purchase to smoke ratio right. So it's really nice to find a cigar that I can stock up on without alerting the wife and wallet too much, while I satisfy my smoking urges and buy 5r's of other brands to keep things "interesting".


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I smoked a toro and two presidentes yesterday. Great smoke to tool around town with.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> I need another bundle of the Corojos. I wasn't too impressed when I first got them, but after a few months of rest, I went through them quickly. What difference a few months made.


I have never had the Maduro. Want to do a split with the Corojo and Maduro bundles ? I pay of course because I still owe ya


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> I have never had the Maduro. Want to do a split with the Corojo and Maduro bundles ? I pay of course because I still owe ya


The Maduro's are good, but the corojo's are better. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

baboruger said:


> The Maduro's are good, but the corojo's are better. Just my 2 cents.


I was very suprised at how good the Corojo was. I might have to find a Maduro single before buying a whole bundle.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I just orderd a 5 pack of the Corojo's and a 5 pack of the Maduro's from Tampa humidor. So I'm looking forward to trying these. 10 cigars for $20 not to bad.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I got a bundle of the Lonsdales for $20 on the Devil site. They are actually pretty good for a cheaper smoke! A pretty good investment at the advice of this thread.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ive also wanted to try these. I'll pick some up when I get done with that perdomo wheel. What size do you think is the best/should get?


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

I like the torpedo's myself. But then again I usually try to buy Toro, Torp or Robusto's only.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm a Toro fan myself.


----------



## Wiz4rd-cl (Jun 4, 2008)

I just got my 25 bundle of corona's. I am smoking my first one now. Very creamy and mild, nice sweet tip also which I do like.

I absolutely love the price as well. $30 for a 25 bundle, damn hard if not impossible to beat.

CI has them at the best price, all other sites are at least $10 higher that I can see.

If CI keeps them at this price I will be buying 2 bundles a month as my everyday smoke.

And I am also going to pick up some of Cigar.com's Cuban Blend, YOWZA did I LOVE the one that I had.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I dont like the sweet ones i really like the corojo and the gold


----------



## Wiz4rd-cl (Jun 4, 2008)

I personally want to thank the Oliva family for making this cigar. I just finished my second one, and I smoked it until I could no longer hold onto it.

A wonderful delight at a price that only CI can bring. Thank you folks so much for an affordable everyday treat.

I just ordered a box of the Series 'G' simply out of the love of those 2 I just smoked. If the Oliva's continue this level of quality I will have no problem making them my everyday smoke. As well as my recommended starter for new guys.

I am new myself, but thus far I am hugely impressed. Now this cigar won't blow anyone away, but at a $1.25 a stick? As Tony Soprano would say MARONE!


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Famous has them too...

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/sr.cfm/st/1/bc/FDO

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/sr.cfm/st/1/bc/FDC

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/sr.cfm/st/1/bc/FOG


----------



## wrchap (May 29, 2008)

I am very new to cigars, so I asked one of the guys at my local B&M which cigars would be a good value for everyday. The Gold is the one he suggested if you're tinkering in the garage, mowing the lawn, or the golf course. I smoked my first one today and I just ordered a bundle from Famous. It was a good smoke.


----------



## Wiz4rd-cl (Jun 4, 2008)

I've yet to buy from famous, I guess it is because of the 5 orders I've made from CI I have yet to be disappointed in any way.


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

I've only ordered from Famous. And once from Neptune. Famous is great. When I order bundles it usually comes down to what either Famous or CI has to offer.


----------



## Wiz4rd-cl (Jun 4, 2008)

i currently have a box of the corona's, I am wondering will a larger ring gauge give me an easier draw? I tend to slobber on my smokes haha and they seem to kind of plug up. I am thinking I should step up to the toro or the churchill.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Try testing the draw before you light it. If it is too tight for you, massage the cigar up and down until you can feel a uniform hardness/softness. Give extra attention to any hard spots. Once the draw seem better, light it up.

This doesn't always work, but it works pretty often.

If that doesn't do it for you, some cigars can benefit by dry boxing them for a day or two before you smoke them.


----------



## Wiz4rd-cl (Jun 4, 2008)

Well the draw at the beginning is just fine, but it seems to harden after the 2nd half. Perhaps I just drool on the thing too much.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

I saw this thread a couple of weeks ago and had Smokeing Handsome Dude go out and get me a Maduro and a Corojo. I liked them both, but I really liked the Corojo and had him pick me up some more. A very fine cigar for the price....can't believe they are bundled. 

I haven't had the chance to try the Corona, but based on what you guys are saying, I will have to get me some to try.

Thanks for this Thread Sam.


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Got a bundle of Maduro's in yesterday and just finished one...very nice. Next up, the Golds!!


----------



## Reverend Mike (Sep 4, 2007)

The Flor de Olivas are great to keep in your humidor for three reasons.

They are great to give those guys that won't smoke the whole thing or that don't smoke much -- better than them dipping into your Padron 80ths or Castro Island Cigars.
They are inexpensive, so you don't feel bad throwing away half a cigar if you're playing golf or cutting the grass.
They are damn good cigars -- low price or not. They aren't Ashton VSGs, but most cigars aren't.
I keep about half a bundle in my humidor all the time.


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Yup, something for everyone! I hope they never go away (heaven forbid).


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

I had a Maduro today, I was very pleased with it. Considering buying a bundle sometime in the future.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I really like the Corojo the gold is ok a little on the plain side but good for the price lol


----------



## StreetSpeed (Mar 6, 2008)

I was scouring the boards for advice on a great everyday cigar and these were at the top of the list. I order a bundle yesterday from CI. Looking forward to puffin' one!


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

They sell a ton of these at my local B&M


----------



## dnapunk (Feb 17, 2008)

My B&M just started carrying them and I decided to pick up some maduros. I must say they weren't bad for $3 a stick retail. I might have to buy a bundle in the near future.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

These are awesome cigars!! I always have a bundle of one of these in the cooler. The Corojo Torpedos are great as are the regular line Petit Torpedo!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I smoked a Maduro last night, pretty darned nice smoke for the $1.49 that was on the price tag on the cello


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

baboruger said:


> I smoked a Maduro last night, pretty darned nice smoke for the $1.49 that was on the price tag on the cello


I had a toro maduro earlier this afternoon while cutting the grass and am keeping this one on my goto list  Very tasty smoke for the price.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

I've found that 3 out of my last 5 Flor de Oliva's seemed to have a tight draw. Like a milkshake through a straw type thing. Not quite when you get a strawberry stuck in the straw, though-so I managed to work all the way through them still.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

JoeyBear said:


> I had a toro maduro earlier this afternoon while cutting the grass and am keeping this one on my goto list  Very tasty smoke for the price.


Me too brother. Tasty smoke at a great price.


----------



## Damsel-cl (Feb 12, 2008)

Sam Leccia said:


> I have been waiting for someone to post this thread, and finally decided to myself.
> 
> Maybe the Flor de Oliva is a no brainer, but for those who haven't smoked it, get out there and try it.
> 
> ...


Sam... I can't believe this post is here! The Flor de Oliva is my new favorite "go to" cigar - I can't stop raving about it! The maduro robusto, and the corojo are to die for! I was smoking one a day for the past week, and now I'm out till I get back to Washington...

stock up I say...cus Brent the humi dude, says they fly off the shelves...

thanks Sam...

Damsel


----------



## Damsel-cl (Feb 12, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Me too brother. Tasty smoke at a great price.


its moved in as my "go to" cigar...definite ladies Nod!


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

I just got a bundle of the Golds. I'm two into it and I'm sort of...meh. Nothing to really rave about, it's ok, I guess I was hoping for something a little more complex like the maduro or the corojo.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to agree with Damsel The corojo is my everyday smoke my go to cigar. But like everything else they have to sit


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

Is it me or is the Damsel a hottie? Something about a chic and a stick that really shines, anyway the Flor de Oliva is great i love the Sumatra wrapped, some complain about the last third. if so just let em age a while and the bitter end will sweeten up.


----------



## Mustang7302 (Apr 10, 2008)

I've heard good things about these ... Will have to see if I can get my hands on a few here in the near future.


----------



## LocoGringo (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm adding these to the list!!!


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

These things are awesome! Paying the same price for other cigars, I have gotten some weird flavors. Not with this one; It just has good honest tobacco flavor.


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

i hated it.... just my opinion though


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dan said:


> i hated it.... just my opinion though


I also hate the sweet one but i love the Corojo


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i dont like any of them , sorry  i love the rest of the oliva line and nubs..but i gotta be honest...they are not something i will smoke


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

redbeard said:


> i dont like any of them , sorry  i love the rest of the oliva line and nubs..but i gotta be honest...they are not something i will smoke


They certainly don't jump out at you but they are a staple in my humi. Is it just too bland for you?


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

As a student, I smoke these the most. They are my go-to cigars.


----------



## Hydra (Jun 30, 2007)

My local B&M sells them hand over fist. On any given day close to 25% of the sales are Oliva "bundles".


----------

